# Europe style building



## Blink (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello,
I'm new to Thailand. Someone told me there are expats looking for expat tradesmen to help with building projects. Is this true? I'm a bricklayer and would be happy to help anyone who needs my services. I'm currently living in Chiang Rai but could relocate.


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,
Please see: STICKY: Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners
You'll find it on top of the list of this forum. Note item 3. Be aware that penalties are severe.

My advice, don't offer your services.

Regards, SK


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

The only way you could offer your services is to educate Thai builders in Western style of building.
There are plenty of Thai companies occupied with property services under Western Management.
My town has at least 6 or 7


----------

